# Not claiming working experience points



## JamesBloggs (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Expats,

I have been following this forum and think the advice given is brill thank you. 

I have a question that I hope somebody could answer. Sorry if this has been covered before but I couldnt find the answer 

I have a positive skills assessment and ban 8 for IELTS and I am looking to lodge my EOI but have a query before doing so.

I have heard people before say they are not claiming points for work experience as the DIAC can decide its not right and you lose point... which means losing a visa.

I want to do this as I feel worried incase this happens. I will have 65 points without claiming for work experience so want to play it safe. I believe you tick not relevant on the form?

What I am unsure about is if the DIAC accept this? Have people done this and got their visa?

Im just concern the CO will wonder why I out not relevant when its on my skills assessment letter. Or is this a common thing. Also is it not an issue as for ANZSCO code you need certain amounts of experience when you essentially put your jobs as not relevant?

I would be very grateful for any avice from the knowlegable Expat or if anyone has done this and got a visa granted?

Many thanks,

James


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi James, 

people sometimes "underclaim" on points on purpose; usually because they are not sure if the work experience would be counted. Example: The current ACS assessment issue. People don't know if they can count the first two years post-bachelor degree (as it was handled until now) or if DIAC will follow the opinion of ACS and not consider this skilled work experience yet. 

If you want to "underclaim" add a short cover page explaining that while your work experience was indeed relevant (as confirmed by the assessing authority) you chose not to claim points for it because you had enough points to get an invite without. If you want you can add that you cannot readily produce pay slips for the entire period and were therefore unsure if it would be counted. Therefore, to make sure you won't overclaim on points, you left out work experience on purpose. 

That should cover it, I guess. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## JamesBloggs (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Monika,

Thank you for your reply.

In my position i have two jobs that were assessed and are both assessed as relevent.

My first job was before obtaining my qualification so i would put that as not relevent as DIAC only count post qualification experience so i assume the CO will realise wy im doing this.

My second job (which is my current job) i have been in for two and a half years and is all post qualification. If i tick relevent is it ok as it wont give me points anyway as its less than three years? Is that right. Therefore i havny put all my exp as not relevent apart from the bits i cant count... but will avoid claiming points?

Also if i dont this do i still need to provide evidence if i doesnt claim points? And can the DIAC fail my visa if they disagree with work experience if i havnt claimed poits? If that makes sense  what do you think?

Thank you


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi JamesBloggs, 

they can ask for work experience evidence even if you don't claim any points. Why: It may look a bit fishy and they have to check for visa fraud cases. Submit all the evidence to DIAC that you submitted to the skills assessing authority. Keep your pay slips ready, just in case. The scenario you described (only ticking your current job as relevant because it won't give you any points) might be a good idea - less suspicious. Go ahead!

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## JamesBloggs (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks so much Monika,

I have all evidence that was sent for asesment as I got everything twice incase DIAC wanted origionals so submitting them is fine. I just wasnt sure if you were meant to if you wernt claiming points.

So list both jobs and tick current job as releven and old job as not relevent as it was before qualifying so wont count anyway. But upload all employment doc for both jobs with visa app anhway even though im not claiming points. Thats my best bet?

Thank you


----------



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

JamesBloggs said:


> Thanks so much Monika,
> 
> I have all evidence that was sent for asesment as I got everything twice incase DIAC wanted origionals so submitting them is fine. I just wasnt sure if you were meant to if you wernt claiming points.
> 
> ...


Hi There

I am in a similar situation and would like to know did you mark your first experience as irrelevant? Also please let me know how are things going on at the moment.

Peace


----------



## rahu (Feb 17, 2013)

JamesBloggs said:


> Thanks so much Monika,
> 
> So list both jobs and tick current job as releven and old job as not relevent as it was before qualifying so wont count anyway. But upload all employment doc for both jobs with visa app anhway even though im not claiming points. Thats my best bet?
> 
> Thank you


you have to list all the jobs you had during your last 10 year period. also you have to provide evidence that you were a paid employee in those jobs.

the best evidence would be to provide bank statements for your entire period.

however, in most cases co will never ask for documents if they actually see you have provided the basic docs such as employment contract, reference, recent payslips (3-6) and 3-12 months bank statement.

regarding your underclaim, absolutely fine if you do underclaim.


----------



## Moamen (Sep 1, 2013)

I wanted to ask what evidence are required to proof your work experience , it's saying letter from company !! What if company didn't give, old pay slip with the job title is enough !!


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Hi guys,
I wish to apply for visa 189. My occupation is on SOL 2016-17, ie- ANZSCO 233111( chemical engineer).My skill assessment body is Engineers Australia. I wanted to ask if 12 months (or any number of months?) work experience is mandatory for positive skill assessment by engineers Australia. I have my 60 points without work experience.Thanks in advance.

Regards
Nishish


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

nishish said:


> Hi guys,
> I wish to apply for visa 189. My occupation is on SOL 2016-17, ie- ANZSCO 233111( chemical engineer).My skill assessment body is Engineers Australia. I wanted to ask if 12 months (or any number of months?) work experience is mandatory for positive skill assessment by engineers Australia. I have my 60 points without work experience.Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Nishish


No, experience is not mandatory. You can write career episodes based on your university projects in case you are opting for CDR route.


----------



## Saud131 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi,
I have a question related to experience claim or marking experience as non relevant. I have 70 Points in the EOI without claiming experience but my question is as follows:
Is it possible to submit EOI without claiming experience which has been positively assessed by EA?


----------

